# Is Sexting really cheating?



## jackv86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have started experimenting with sexting...I am actually pretty good at it 

It gives me a bit of a release in terms of saying things that I would not say to my wife (she would not appreciate it at all).

Is it cheating if it does not go any further than sexting?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

If your wife knew about it, would she look at it as cheating? Likely she would be very upset. * No secrets*, this keeps people from crossing the line, even when we never meant too. 

When we start living those secrets day in & day out, it can have an allure to pull us in more & more with another person of the opposite sex. Never underestimate it's power. 

A shame you can't get your wife on board though! I feel bad for you there! 

Womrn need to step up to the plate and get down & "dirty" with their men, keeps them very happy.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

It depends on the boundaries that are implicit or implied in your marriage

Have you asked your spouse? If you're afraid to ask because you fear they wont agree then it's definitely not acceptable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

jackv86 said:


> It gives me a bit of a release in terms of saying things that I would not say to my wife (she would not appreciate it at all).


This is rationalizing. 

It doesn't matter what we think, what would your wife think.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> If your wife knew about it, would she look at it as cheating? Likely she would be very upset. * No secrets*, this keeps people from crossing the line, even when we never meant too.
> 
> When we start living those secrets day in & day out, it can have an allure to pull us in more & more with another person of the opposite sex. Never underestimate it's power.
> 
> ...


I agree. It could be a good way to play out fantasies without actually doing anything but it depends on how your wife feels about it. Its all about her and her boundaries.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Agreed that it is more up to your wife than anyone else. But generally speaking - yes - it is cheating. Been there, done that, had the EA to prove it. Slippery, slippery slope. Be careful.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

What wife who loves her husband would approve of him Sexting? 

The op knows it is cheating and seems a little flippant. Immature at best. Prepping to cheat in rl at.worst. still a cheater however you slice it... which might be what his wife will want to do when she finds out her h is betraying her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Yes, it is cheating unless the person you are sexting is your spouse.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

If you can't share it with your spouse....it's cheating.


----------



## saveamarriage101 (Jul 13, 2011)

It is unfaithful in my opinion, watch your step with that my friend. Even if you both agree that it isn't cheating, keep sexting and you may find yourself physically cheating.


----------



## MyTwoGirls (May 31, 2011)

It is definitely cheating..maybe not in a physical sense but in the spirit of how a marriage goes it is..how would you feel if your spouse was 'experimenting'?:scratchhead:


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

jackv86 said:


> I have started experimenting with sexting...I am actually pretty good at it
> 
> It gives me a bit of a release in terms of saying things that I would not say to my wife (she would not appreciate it at all).
> 
> Is it cheating if it does not go any further than sexting?


Sexting is being unfaithful yes.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Is Sexting really cheating? 


It is is the person you're sexting isn't your wife.


----------



## sunsetovernc (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm going through this myself and I consider it cheating.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

sunsetovernc said:


> I'm going through this myself and I consider it cheating.


So stop. It's not worth it - I assure you. Tell your spouse, the truth, all of the truth. Tell the person(s) you are sexting with that there will be no more contact and stick to it. The quicker you quit the easier it will be for everyone.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

Hell, yes. It is definitely cheating. Focus on your marriage and work to make it what you want to be. 

If your wife found out, she could leave you. Is sexting worth that?


----------

